# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [IQ 12.7] commande pour le versionning

## dngaya

Bonjour,
Quelle est la commande pour connatre le versionning sur IQ (est ce que s'est avec sp_iqstatus ?), si oui, quelle colonne de la commande permet de le connatre.
Cordialement.

----------


## mpeppler

Je n'utilise pas IQ, mais d'aprs la doc de sp_iqstatus cette proc renvoie plusieurs lignes, dont une ligne avec la version:



```

```

Michael

----------


## dngaya

La commande sp_iqversionuse permet de connaitre les process iq qui gnrent du verisonning. la ligne Other Versions de la commande sp_iqstatus nous permet de connatre les autres versions de la base et la quantit totale consomme.

----------

